# Predict the Record for April - HKF WINS! (3-PEAT)



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Fri 02 @ Detroit * W *
Sat 03 @ Milwaukee * L*
Wed 07 vs San Antonio *W * 
Fri 09 @ Oklahoma City *L *
Sun 11 vs Houston *W *
Tue 13 vs Denver *W * _Current High Score of 123_
Wed 14 @ Utah *W 54-28 (5-2)* 


I think you know the rules by now. Choose a record/High score. No specific games. 


Look at this yr's winners.

March - HKF
Feb - HKF
Jan - Hyperion
Dec - fjkdsi
Oct/Nov - Hyperion


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

4-3

127


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

5-2. High score of 125.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

Yikes those last seven games are rough. I got them going *5-2*, but it could easily be 4-3. High Score 121.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

I'll also go 4-3 with a high score of 129.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

Suns need to take advantage of last 4 teams on March schedule. No stumbling allowed. vs New York, @ Minnesota, @ Chicago, and @ New Jersey 



Denver, OKC and Dallas have it rough as well though. Utah to a lesser extent. 


Denver - @ Toronto, @Orlando, @ Dallas. April; vs Portland, vs Clips, @OKC, vs LA, vs SA, vs Mem, @ PHX

OKC - vs LA, vs Portland, @ Philly, @ Boston. April; @ Dallas, vs Minn, @Utah, vs Den, vs PHX, @GS, @Portland, @ Memphis

Dallas - @ Portland, @ GS, vs Denver @ Mem. April; vs Orlando, vs OKC, vs Mem @ Portland, @ Sac, @ Clips, vs SA

Utah - @ IND, @ Was, vs NY, vs GS; April; @ LA, vs OKC, @ Houston, @ NO, @ GS, vs PHX


Going to be an insane finish...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

5-2, high score 130


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

UN-DE-FEAT-ED!!!! High score of 131


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

Does the Lopez injury impact any of your records? Supposed to be 2 weeks, maybe longer.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



Organized Chaos said:


> Does the Lopez injury impact any of your records? Supposed to be 2 weeks, maybe longer.


yes, I would have had them going 9 and -2 with him in the lineup


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

3-4 High score of 129. Only because we do better when I'm slightly pessimistic lol.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

I had 5-2 and I was off by two points. If Lopez is healthy, they have an excellent chance to make it to the WCF's.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

It's a 3-peat for you lol. Meir had 125 pts. You were closer without going over. That's how I settled in the past.

Last times you were off by 10 and 4 pts


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Suns were showing a lot of cohesiveness during the last few months of the year. Their ability to shoot the basketball makes them a tough out if Amare is going to keep playing like this.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep. Best chemstry I've seen in this Nash era last few yrs. Deepest bench as well. Amare's also been the guy too. Not Nash. He struggled for a time there too. The team defense was also key. Actually working out there. Also, went from giving up 106 or 107 to giving up 102 since starting this 28-7 mark. 

It's going to be interesting. Hopefully, playoffs isn't too much for those who haven't been there.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

And here I thought that it'd be a tie >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Poor Meir. I did the high score thing to avoid ties. 


You've won this thing like 5 times though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Stupid *** score! haha


----------

